# green algae



## nahda (Dec 10, 2009)

i have a green algae in my aquarium 

a nano marine aquarium and the green algae came up on the stone .

is it a healthy things or not good .

please advise


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

is the algae leafy and growing like a bush or is it the slimy green film? if its the leafy stuff its macro algae which does healthy things for the tank but the film algae will drown corals and kill your coralline. just wondering how many clean up crew members do you have (snails, hermits, etc)? if you have none this would be a sure fire way to reduce the algae. one other thing you might want to check is the water parameters specifically your nitrates and phosphates.


----------



## oscarlover (Feb 14, 2010)

Green algae is usually a sign of rising nitrates and/or phosphates. Regular water changes should keep these in check if you have adequate filtration, aeration and skimming.
How many gallons is it and please list all animals living in it.
The smaller an aquarium is the harder it is to keep the water parameters stable.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Please describe how the algae looks so we can figure out exactly what type of green algae it is. It may not be bad


----------

